# Tale Of Two Owls



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Last year we had a screech owl hang out in one of the wood duck boxes off and on all winter. With the exception of his reluctant dinner guest it kept the box neat as a pin. Look at this year's squatter! Pellets, cardinal and dark eyed junco feathers...what a pig!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

rent subsidized


----------



## Ray Duve (Jun 26, 2004)

I have a pair nesting in a hollow in a pine trees in our backyard. Pretty cool to watch them, the kids really like them.


----------



## turkeytamer41 (Mar 13, 2006)

I seen this one this morning


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I've got one occupying one of my wood duck boxes right this second out my backdoor:


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

The backyard owl is not impressed by the snow. 

I wish I had a good camera.


----------

